# Best stop pulling harness for Border Collie



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, i have a Border collie she pulls quite a bit on her lead on walks she's qite strong for a little girl lol. 

She will be a year old in February. 


I have her on a flexi lead at the moment dont know what the best lead is for a collie its just she gets so excited on walks she pulls pulls pulls lol. 

Apart from here pulling on lead shes a good girl lol


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I like the Dog Games perfect fit harness. It's fleece lined, so won't rub. It has two D-rings to clip your lead to - 1 is on the back in the usual place; 2nd is at the front, on the dog's chest. Clip your lead to that and the dog just can't pull, it goes in a circle - normally gives up trying to pull in seconds.

The harnesses are available in a choice of colours, and comprises 3 parts. They will swap parts if necessary to achieve a perfect fit, no extra charge. 

Their standard harness doesn't have the front D-ring, though there is nothing to stop you buying one of those and sewing one on (if you do that, use extra strong thread and run it through an extra bit of webbing.

Best to combine it with a positive method of teaching the dog to walk nicely with you.

Pic of my dog in her perfect fit harness - she pulls too if given the chance!


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I like the Dog Games perfect fit harness. It's fleece lined, so won't rub. It has two D-rings to clip your lead to - 1 is on the back in the usual place; 2nd is at the front, on the dog's chest. Clip your lead to that and the dog just can't pull, it goes in a circle - normally gives up trying to pull in seconds.
> 
> The harnesses are available in a choice of colours, and comprises 3 parts. They will swap parts if necessary to achieve a perfect fit, no extra charge.
> 
> ...


oK thanks for your kind reply what is this harness actually called that you have said about so i can search eBAY also does anyone know the best lead for a collie or is a flexi ok?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

YogiFizz said:


> Hi, i have a Border collie she pulls quite a bit on her lead on walks she's qite strong for a little girl lol.
> 
> She will be a year old in February.
> 
> ...


At the risk of souning like Im a rep for SASS, just to add to your other thread, because all the harnesses are hand made to measure, they can esasily make one for her too.


----------



## BumbleFluff (Jul 23, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I like the Dog Games perfect fit harness. It's fleece lined, so won't rub. It has two D-rings to clip your lead to - 1 is on the back in the usual place; 2nd is at the front, on the dog's chest. Clip your lead to that and the dog just can't pull, it goes in a circle - normally gives up trying to pull in seconds.
> 
> The harnesses are available in a choice of colours, and comprises 3 parts. They will swap parts if necessary to achieve a perfect fit, no extra charge.
> 
> ...


Where did you get yours from? I want one


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I think a Halti would be better. A Harness encourages pulling and makes the dog stronger. 
What do huskeys wear when they pull sleds?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Just wanted to say I don't agree harnesses "encourage" pulling - they just make it physically easier. You can teach a dog to walk nicely on a harness with the right training. 

However, front clip harnesses are very effective at stopping pulling if used properly as others have described - they simply turn the dog.

A headcollar is fine on a short lead, but would NOT be safe on a long line or flexi.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't help with the harness but definitely stop using the flexi - they actually encourage pulling as the dog learns to pull against the line to go further. I use a double-ended halti lead which I find very useful as you can change the length of it, but any good quality leather or strong webbing lead would be fine.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Colette said:


> Just wanted to say I don't agree harnesses "encourage" pulling - they just make it physically easier. You can teach a dog to walk nicely on a harness with the right training.
> 
> However, front clip harnesses are very effective at stopping pulling if used properly as others have described - they simply turn the dog.
> 
> A headcollar is fine on a short lead, but would NOT be safe on a long line or flexi.


You can teach a dog to walk without pulling on any form of harness or collar with training. Why not just use a collar? Its safer too.

I had a harness with a front hook, it didnt work! The harness material just cut into the dog on the opposite side. Thats why we got a Halti, no problems with these at all.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I walk a Border Collie who was a crazy puller until his owner got him a Sporn nonpull dog harness. Medium size. It works brilliantly and is cheap too! I have bought three for my own dogs now too.
Non Pull Dog Harness - Stop Your Dog Pulling - Medium: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

I also use a Dog Games Perfect Fit Harness. I love it, its so comfy and its a perfect fit too.

Perfect Fit Harness for dogs and cats

I've always found front-clip harnesses never work, Ollie just learnt to pull through it. The only thing that stops Ollie pulling completely are headcollars, but he doesn't really like wearing them, so we only use it in busy places or exciting places where without it, he would literally pull your arm out of its socket. Most of the time, a normal harness with the lead clipped on the back is sufficient and he only pulls a little bit. Strangely enough, he pulls more on a collar than a harness.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2011)

dandogman said:


> You can teach a dog to walk without pulling on any form of harness or collar with training. Why not just use a collar? *Its safer too.*


I don't want to take this thread off track but I'm just wondering why a collar is safer than a harness?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I prefer a harness, not because my dogs pull, but because I feel it is more secure. It's far more likely that a dog will pull out of a collar than a harness, especially a non-pull one like the one I use. It's also more likely that a collar will snap than a harness.

As I have 3 sighthounds (which are impossible to catch if they get loose and see something) plus a sheep chaser (in a village where they regularly roam), I don't feel happy walking my dogs on normal collars anymore.


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Duke my border collie used to pull but used the no pull harness from pets at home and he just automatically started walking by my side so hey success and doesn't pull to this day. Even went to training classes and that didn't work so harness got thumbs up.

Clover our 9month old border collie pulls but we use the same no pull harness that we used with Duke and she walks better not as good as Duke but she doesn't pull as much so does work.


----------



## YogiFizz (Nov 6, 2011)

Small Puppy Dog Harness Pink Red Black Purple No Pull | eBay is this the correct No pull harness for my collie?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

BumbleFluff said:


> Where did you get yours from? I want one


I got mine from a stall at one of the agility shows, but they do online sales too.
Welcome to the Dog-Games Shop


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> I don't want to take this thread off track but I'm just wondering why a collar is safer than a harness?


- It is less likely to get caught in undergrowth etc...
- You have control of the head if the dog goes to lunge at someone


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

dandogman said:


> - It is less likely to get caught in undergrowth etc...
> - You have control of the head if the dog goes to lunge at someone


I personally would take a harness off a dog if it were offlead and likely to walk in undergrowth.

I think the body is more important to be in control of if it lunges at someone!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

YogiFizz said:


> Small Puppy Dog Harness Pink Red Black Purple No Pull | eBay is this the correct No pull harness for my collie?


No. Thin, unlined webbing like that would rub badly. If it stopped the dog pulling it would be by causing pain.


----------



## kumfi (Jul 24, 2012)

Why not try the Original New Design Kumfi Stop Pull Harness *stoppullharness.com *or alternatively use the Kumfi CALMER *kumficalmer.com* a lead and head-collar combined which DOES NOT DRAG OVER THE EYES. They all can be viewed at *Kumfi *in the online shop. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Chris Swansea (Jul 29, 2012)

If it helps... I personally prefer collars. And the canny collar is really good, as is the gen con... and we use the canny on our 1yr old collie too. The gencon was used on our GSH.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> I don't want to take this thread off track but I'm just wondering why a collar is safer than a harness?


With respect it is each to their own naturally but personally I didn't like walking my pully dog on a collar, especially when she lunged at 'scary' things. The potential damage to her neck scared me.

I had tried a couple of harnesses but she could 'escape' but they were just step through ones and I was looking at getting another H form one like we had for Rory. Then my trainer recommended a mekuti harness https://mekuti.co.uk/which although I am not convinced on the fit (I am in discussion with the company on this) makes me feel much more in control and more relaxed as I know she isn't damaging her windpipe or neck. It has a front and back attachment and is meant to help with the pulling, not quite mastered that yet , although with the two points of contact it certainly does help.

We also tried a gentle leader headcollar which worked like a dream for the pulling but sent her mental when she saw another dog as she would grab the lead connection and shake her own head (she is a bit bonkers) so we ditched that but would certainly think about using it again if we can ever take her to busy places and get her reactivity under control.

You can teach nice walking on a harness in theory and in the meantime you are not damaging your dogs neck.

I most certainly disagree that you have more control if the dog lunges in a collar as well, sorry. About the only thing that might be true is that harness have more points to catch on in the undergrowth.

And OP that harness you link to on ebay, thats the type I would definitely avoid, thats the step through type that they can wriggle out of easily, especially collies with their fluff, I speak from experience  I would also ditch the flexi and use a double ended lead, I love mine, I have a 2.5m adjustable length one. A flexi works to encourage pulling as they are constantly in tension, the opposition reflex kicks in which makes them pull against the tension. Use a long line if you want more freedom but can't let them off.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Fortunately there are a number of options to choose from when walking dogs.

Collars - a huge array of options from flat, rolled, half check, full check etc.

Head Halters - again many many designs to suit the different shape heads of dogs and the needs of their owners.

Harnesses - which can be used to help maintain balance and confidence and musculo skeletal integrity.

What one selects will depend on 

a) size of dog
b) breed of dog
c) traning level of dog
d) skill level of owner
e) particular environmental need eg weather, terrain, discipline etc

So as in all things there is no ONE BEST WAY, only the one that best suits the individual dog and owner.

There are pros and cons to each option.


----------



## laurahair (Apr 21, 2011)

my mum used a Halti on her BC, she is a big BC and very strong and she was struggling to control her on walks. it worked a treat and she walked very nicely for a good long time (until my dad took over walking and let sweep start pulling again :001_rolleyes: i don't enjoy walking her now)


----------



## sweetcharity (Feb 21, 2012)

We use a Gentle Leader with an ordinary lead.Its the only thing that stops ours pulling ,and they get "weaned" of it. I think a harness actually makes them stronger!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

dandogman said:


> I think a Halti would be better. A Harness encourages pulling and makes the dog stronger.
> What do huskeys wear when they pull sleds?


Body harnesses dont encourage pulling. Oppositional reflex is what encourages pulling. You can create just as much oppositional reflex with a collar as with a harness. However with a harness, youre less likely to collapse the trachea, injure the esophagus, the thyroid, vertebrae, and other delicate neck structures.

That said, body harnesses should fit correctly and the dog should be trained to not pull.


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Chris Swansea said:


> If it helps... I personally prefer collars. And the canny collar is really good, as is the gen con... and we use the canny on our 1yr old collie too. The gencon was used on our GSH.


I use a Canny Collar on Parker who is a 1yo BC cross. Has made a BIG difference as he is a crazy puller on-lead due to excitement. Can now control him easily & we are making progress in teaching him to walk on a loose lead, even without the Canny on


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

this thread is actually a year old - it was bumped by someone who only ever posts to try to sell their own products


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> I also use a Dog Games Perfect Fit Harness. I love it, its so comfy and its a perfect fit too.
> 
> Perfect Fit Harness for dogs and cats
> 
> I've always found front-clip harnesses never work, Ollie just learnt to pull through it. The only thing that stops Ollie pulling completely are headcollars, but he doesn't really like wearing them, so we only use it in busy places or exciting places where without it, he would literally pull your arm out of its socket. Most of the time, a normal harness with the lead clipped on the back is sufficient and he only pulls a little bit. Strangely enough, he pulls more on a collar than a harness.


could you use a long line with this harness


----------

